# Thoughts about website



## ruth_anne_b (Jun 24, 2011)

Please give me some feed back on my website and blog. I'd love to be able to move to the next level and I think I should start with my website. www.photosbyruthanne.com

Thanks!


----------



## mayhem7 (Jun 30, 2011)

1st of all. Your background image is way too small. I makes the whole site look messy on a big monitor, so that's the first correction you should make. Your site needs to be nice in all formats, all browsers and all sizes. That's very important.
2nd. I would not watermark the pictures with big pink letters. Use a 30% transparent white instead, and your pictures will look a lot better.

Anyway, that's just what I think.  .. and the rest of the page, and your blog is great.

I have a few sites & blogs myself, and I would like you critic too. Not the "that looks fine" kind, but the "this and this and that is wrong" kind. 

Barclays Online Banking
Avatar 3 Trailer
The Guild Wars Series
Guild Wars 
Guild Wars 2

They are a bit alike, so maybe just some general issues that they might have.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Pics are loading slowwwwww, at least the two in your portrait gallery I clicked.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 7, 2011)

Sumnerr said:


> Hey guys i'm a sixteen your old photographer and I was wondering if I could get some advice/tips on my new blog I just started.
> 
> Photo Inspiration



Theres nothing there, except you asking people to click Ads, to make you money.

Overall, nice job with that.

You are going to have to spam many, many, many, more forums to generate enough cash to support your photography.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 19, 2011)

i love your photos


----------



## Glass_Eyez (Aug 1, 2011)

Agrees with Mayhem7. Watermark is really really distracting all the focus goes directly to pink. smaller and transparent is the way to go.


----------



## MRD3VINE (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice photos. As far as the watermark goes i would be tempted to keep the watermark translucent, small and in the corners of the photos using neutral colours like whites and grey's. Another thing I have seen people do, that seems to be effective to create a frame around the image with your logo at the center bottom of the frame. It does give that finalized and polished look to the image. 

Hope all this helps 

James


----------

